# Xchange leasing and transmission failure????



## Timberline63 (Mar 18, 2016)

Has anyone dealt with a failing transmission less than half way through the three year lease on an Xchange vehicle? I'm told, being the second owner of the vehicle voids the 100,000 mile warranty on the transmission. Any recommendations /suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I thought you could cancel the lease at any time for a $250 fee? If so, just cancel. Dump the car, then lease or buy a different one.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I thought you could cancel the lease at any time for a $250 fee? If so, just cancel. Dump the car, then lease or buy a different one.


Doesn't work that way. You are on the hook for maintenance with an Xchange lease outside of oil changes.

What car? How many miles?


----------



## Timberline63 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hyundai Sonata hybrid, 92,000 miles...........


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

What's the point of leasing a car you're responsible for all maintenance?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Doesn't work that way. You are on the hook for maintenance with an Xchange lease outside of oil changes.
> 
> What car? How many miles?


The Xchange contract is silent on non-scheduled repairs. I asked Xchange who would be responsible if, for example, the engine fell out of the car. They told me that "we'd cross that bridge when we came to it". I translated that into English as "we would royally shaft you if this happened".

I gave the Xchange car back 7 months ago. Last week they started deducting money from my Uber account again, seven months after I terminated the lease. They claim that I owe $300 in unpaid lease payments.

When I went into the Uber center to fight this, I asked them what they would do if I requested a fare correction for a ride given seven months ago. "We'd look at your claim and pay you if you were owed the money". And to think I just got Jeff's email claiming they were going to stop bullshitting drivers...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> What's the point of leasing a car you're responsible for all maintenance?


Bingo, the xchange lease is a joke. If you can stay under the mileage cap, a traditional lease is much more favorable.



Timberline63 said:


> Hyundai Sonata hybrid, 92,000 miles...........


My mother in law has the same car. It's been crap for her. Cars shouldn't have transmission issues under 100K.



elelegido said:


> I translated that into English as "we would royally shaft you if this happened


You are wise sir


----------



## Michael Ferguson (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a Nissan Sentra with just over 50,000 miles on it. I leased it in the Xchange program at 34,000 miles, 5 months ago. I just started hearing a knocking sound every time it switches gears. I'm really scared because I don't have money to fix a huge transmission problem. The knocking is light and on and off right now. Should I just return the car and hope that they don't charge me? I mainly drive for Lyft anyway. If have to figure out how to get another car as Lyft's car lease program is not yet available in Seattle.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael Ferguson said:


> I have a Nissan Sentra with just over 50,000 miles on it. I leased it in the Xchange program at 34,000 miles, 5 months ago. I just started hearing a knocking sound every time it switches gears. I'm really scared because I don't have money to fix a huge transmission problem. The knocking is light and on and off right now. Should I just return the car and hope that they don't charge me? I mainly drive for Lyft anyway. If have to figure out how to get another car as Lyft's car lease program is not yet available in Seattle.


Ouch. 50,000 is right at the expected service life for a Sentra CVT.

The Xchange contract doesn't mention who pays for mechanical breakdowns at all, so they can't charge you for them. I'd start looking for an old $3,000 clunker asap and give Uber back its car once it conks out or when you've bought a car, whichever comes first.

In any case, the transmission is covered under warranty by Nissan, but you can be damn sure Xchange wont loan you a car while your Sentra is in the shop.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I rent cars from lyft. Driven everything from altima to mazda. Had a nissan sentra fail on.me with ****** issues. Hertz admitted sentras were not reliable due to transmission and there were problems in their fleet. I love rear leg room in sentra and other features but bottom line is car failed on me..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Damn and people do the xchange lease still ? I thought it was a rip off when I thought it covered all vehicle repairs and maintenance


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

should go with hyrecar, you lease someone's car that's approval for lyft and uber, and you don't have to worry about maintenance


----------



## Brandon0315 (May 5, 2016)

elelegido said:


> The Xchange contract is silent on non-scheduled repairs. I asked Xchange who would be responsible if, for example, the engine fell out of the car. They told me that "we'd cross that bridge when we came to it". I translated that into English as "we would royally shaft you if this happened".
> 
> I gave the Xchange car back 7 months ago. Last week they started deducting money from my Uber account again, seven months after I terminated the lease. They claim that I owe $300 in unpaid lease payments.
> 
> When I went into the Uber center to fight this, I asked them what they would do if I requested a fare correction for a ride given seven months ago. "We'd look at your claim and pay you if you were owed the money". And to think I just got Jeff's email claiming they were going to stop bullshitting drivers...


Did they take the $300 all at once?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Brandon0315 said:


> Did they take the $300 all at once?


Yes


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel for the OP and I mean no disrespect here, but taking on a car (Hyundai is not known for reliability) with 92,000 *uber* miles is a disaster waiting to happen.



Michael Ferguson said:


> I have a Nissan Sentra with just over 50,000 miles on it. I leased it in the Xchange program at 34,000 miles, 5 months ago. I just started hearing a knocking sound every time it switches gears. I'm really scared because I don't have money to fix a huge transmission problem. The knocking is light and on and off right now. Should I just return the car and hope that they don't charge me? I mainly drive for Lyft anyway. If have to figure out how to get another car as Lyft's car lease program is not yet available in Seattle.


Return ASAP or risk paying for a toast ******


----------

